# Petsmart puppy training



## chloe920 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm looking into puppy classes, Chloe is 13 weeks and I was just wondering if anyone has attended the Petsmart puppy class and what they thought of it.

thanks
L.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I went to it. I think it probably depends on the trainer you get. I had an experienced one who used clicker training. The key with any training class is to apply what you learn and be consistent with it. That's the hard part....

Either way, it's a good opportunity for both socialization and learning.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

PetSmart classes wil be hit or miss, depending on the instructor. Some are great with extensive knowledge on dogs and behavior mod and others... well... not so much! Best bet is to go watch a couple sessions of class and see what you think of that particular instructor.

You can also check out www.apdt.com to find other trainers in your area.


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

Waste of money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, I'm going to stick my neck out here and hope I don't offend anyone with my opinion. I have not been to a Petsmart class, but with my first dog, I did Petco's basic obedience class, and I've been told they're pretty similar. At the time, I thought it was "okay." They teach you what I now would consider very limited basic commands. 

With our new dog, Brady, we went the route of going to a formal dog training facility, and the experience was like night and day compared to Petco. The trainers were much more experienced, the classes much more comprehensive, and therefore I (and Brady) got much more out of the classes. And it wasn't that much more expensive, so bang-for-the-buck wise, the dog training facility was a much better value. I also looked for a facility that uses a kind, positive reinforcement technique.

Again, this is just my opinion based on my personal experience. Hopefully others will contribute their thoughts also.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Our Petsmart's trainers are cashiers that have "graduated" and been "certified" through an in-store program. None have ever competed or have resume's or references that show any training experience whatsoever. One is a 19 year old who has never, nor does she now, own a dog. 
I watched 20 straight minutes of a PetSmart Beginner Class. The clients sat on low stools in what amounts to a large playpen, with their dogs, while the "trainer" constantly fed her own dog thousands of treats while making it sit. Over and over again. Little explanation of what she was doing. I saw absolutely no other command, no opportunity for the clients to ask questions, and no hands on working with the attending puppies. It really made no sense to me.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> I watched 20 straight minutes of a PetSmart Beginner Class. The clients sat on low stools in what amounts to a large playpen, with their dogs, while the "trainer" constantly fed her own dog thousands of treats while making it sit. Over and over again. Little explanation of what she was doing. I saw absolutely no other command, no opportunity for the clients to ask questions, and no hands on working with the attending puppies. It really made no sense to me.


 That sounds like a particularly poor experience for the clients......


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I took Libby to Petsmart training after I adopted her from a local rescue. Libby was probably neglected in her prior home and afraid of EVERYTHING. My Petsmart trainer was good. WE learned basic obedience and commands; come to find out, Libby was very command oriented and her attention was 100% on me in every class. She was the star of the class.

As others have stated, it really depends on the trainer, your dog and you. The trainer is training you and your dog. Good luck whatever training you take.


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

I took both dogs to Petsmart for Puppy Class. Nutty had a great trainer, Hunter's was poor at best. The entire class ended up getting an additional class with the other trainer at no cost. So, as others have said it really depends. I would recommend watching a class with the instructor you are thinking of taking a class with.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Where I live (Ottawa, ON) there are scores of excellent instructors and schools for both puppy classes and more advanced training. Almost all are less expensive than Petsmart, have larger spaces for play, practice, heeling etc. and have instructors who ALL have had extensive experience training dogs. While any training is better than none, I would recommend that anyone do a bit of research before signing on to any school.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the advice here is clear and is consistent with what I've heard from other folks who have taken courses at chains: it entirely depends on the instructor.

For the record, my brother-in-law has been going with Ojo to puppy class at a Petsmart and is really enjoying the experience. I guess their instructor is pretty great.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I would only use Petsmart or Petco trainers if that was the only choice for training I had.

I'm glad if some people are having or had a good experience. My daughter took her dog to a Petco class and it was held in the rows of store inventory. Possibly a good distraction but not good for working with a puppy through an entire class.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

How would you go about find a good trainer? I can google dog training and my city/state and several things come up but how do I know if they're any good? One site charges about the same amount as Petsmart. Maybe someone knows what a really good trainer charges?


----------



## temper (Feb 26, 2007)

Romeo said:


> How would you go about find a good trainer? I can google dog training and my city/state and several things come up but how do I know if they're any good? One site charges about the same amount as Petsmart. Maybe someone knows what a really good trainer charges?


I live in central New Jersey, and I've taken my one-year old (Kayleigh) to both a professional dog trainer (http://www.njdog.com/njdog/index.htm) and also to the PetSmart beginner and intermediate classes. The professional boarded Kayleigh for two weeks, gave us a one-hour CD that explained basis commands, and tested us and our dog when we picked her up. He did an amazing job.

Our PetSmart trainer was very knowlegeable, but it is really just a series of 1 - 1 1/2 hours classes per week, and the burden is on you to follow through. I look at it as more of a refresher class -- reinforcing what Kayleigh learned when she was boarded, and also to allow her to socialize with other dogs.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm sure it's hit or miss like the others are saying. All I can say from personal experience is we get TONS of Petsmart trained dogs who come to us afterwards to go through beginner obedience again and they often tell us how bad it was at petsmart.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bock said:


> I'm sure it's hit or miss like the others are saying. All I can say from personal experience is we get TONS of Petsmart trained dogs who come to us afterwards to go through beginner obedience again and they often tell us how bad it was at petsmart.


Ditto. And here, the PetSmart trainers are known for their "breed expertise" and will actually argue with a person as to what their dog is. My pals took one of their Ibizan Hounds into the store and one of the trainers heard them telling another customer who'd asked that he was an Ibizan, and she butted in and said that it was a terrier mix! They laughed thinking she was joking, but she went on to insist that he was in fact a mixed terrier. They told her that not only was he a purebred Ibizan Hound but he had finished his AKC championship. They were really nice and attempted to give a brief history of the breed and that they are still somewhat "rare"... Whi the other customer was interested, the trainer looked at them like they had fallen out of the skiy from outer space, and shook her head saying "I know a terrrier mix when I see one" as she walked away. Personally, I kid them that their Ibizans look like goats, but I sure couldn't say they look anything like terriers!


----------



## Cosi (May 22, 2008)

We thought it was great. We learned alot, and our dog loved it!


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> I took Libby to Petsmart training after I adopted her from a local rescue. Libby was probably neglected in her prior home and afraid of EVERYTHING. My Petsmart trainer was good. WE learned basic obedience and commands; come to find out, Libby was very command oriented and her attention was 100% on me in every class. She was the star of the class.
> 
> As others have stated, it really depends on the trainer, your dog and you. The trainer is training you and your dog. Good luck whatever training you take.


I agree totally! And it totally depends on the individual. I would try not to generalize. This also applies to individuals that have CPDT and APDT certifications as well. Just because you have some certification does not mean you can train dogs. I have seen some of these individuals with certifications that can train dogs, and I have also seen some that are clueless when it comes to dog training.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I recommend that before committing to ANY trainer, audit a couple of his or her classes, and check references.


----------



## chloe920 (Apr 5, 2009)

thank you so much for all your input. I had attended a training facility with my last dog about 8 years ago, and have been able to help Chloe master, sit/stay/off/down/come on my own. We are now working on leash etiquette. I just wasn't sure if the petsmart puppy classes would be redundant for us...and it seems maybe it would be...thanks for the advise on researching some trainers...i'll do just that.

L.


----------



## egcc (Feb 23, 2009)

We considered the PetSmart class because it is less expensive, but we did some additional research and enrolled our puppy (at just over 9 weeks) in a different "puppy kindergarten." The class was very beneficial and I'm guessing far more extensive than the Petsmart one. I think it might be a "you get what you pay for" thing. Ellie graduated from puppy kindergarten and is now in Puppy 2 class. We love it.


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

We have an AWESOME instructor. Leila is 17 weeks old and on Week 6. They have really helped, especially with socializing.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

we did the petsmart beginner class and it was okay but i don't like giving treats for everything maddison does...we also have had bark busters come in simply as an educational thing for raising a puppy and the biting and everything else we went through she is very knowledgable but we haven't used her for awhile we just work with maddison and keep her stimulated the best we can. she is a well behaved girl for a year old and we get alot of compliments on her and her behavior and personality.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've never take nthe puppy class since my rescues have been adults, but I took the basic obedience with my 3rd rescue mostly as a way to socialize him with people and dogs. He was scared of everything (hats, camera, flashlight, overpasses.......) and the class did him a world of good. We flunked three times! That was my fault for not following through at home, but Chance got to meet a lot of people and dogs we wouldn't have been able to meet otherwise. We could have kept taking the class until we passed, but I stopped going after the third class. He would do well at home and some places, but he just couldn't handle a place like PetSmart. I like the trainer and liked the class. I think it depends on the trainer and also on your own follow through at home.
good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

My Riley is 13 weeks and I contacted the obedience school that trained my standard poodle 31 years ago and my golden who passed away in February at 13 years. Unfortunately, the original trainer had retired and a new person is teaching the courses. He trained Duke the Bush Bean Golden Retriever, LOL. 

His comment about puppy classes was that if you have not owned a dog in awhile or was new to it then a puppy class was a waste of time. You can start doing the normal dog training at 16 weeks and that is all you need for basic commands and such.

I read that the hormones don't kick until about 16 weeks so a window exists before then to train as much as you can. Riley is now 12 weeks and he knows how to sit, lie down, Roll over, speak and give paw, walk on leash and respond to his name. Next week is the Stay command. I never thought about training this much on my other dogs he is just soaking this stuff up. Our biggest problem is the "land shark Phase" and that is starting to go away. We have seen a significant drop in the last 2 days.

I guess my recommendation to the OP is wait a few weeks and go to a regular class. I agree with others that the individual instructor is more important than the store. Another suggestion is ask your vet or local Golden Rescue group who they would recommend for obedience training.

On a side note, the woman who trained my Standard Poodle 31 years ago was the one who got me hoooked on Goldens. She was amazing. She would show up for class which was in a parking deck of a office building. She would unload all her goldens out of the van and would put them on the parking space line in a row. These 7 dogs were of various ages and they would all site or lie down for the entire hour with coming off that line. It was amazing. I have had 2 great dogs in my life and they were both trained so I am a huge fan.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I take issue with the statement that puppy classes are a waste of time. _Especially _if you haven't owned a dog in a while, or not at all. 
"Basic commands" _are_ taught in my Puppy Kindergarten class, (for ages 7-20 weeks) as well as basic grooming, health care, and appropriately disciplining a puppy. It is being done within an age appropriate group, and the puppies have an open "recess" afterwards, which is immensely beneficial as regards socialization, and would not be able to be done as safely if small puppies were with large adult dogs - particularly adult dogs who have not had prior training or exposure to other dogs - such as is commonly seen in Basic Obedience classes. When my class is completed, puppies walk nicely on a loose lead, do automatic sits, sits, sit/stays, down/down stays (*even even when be called or tempted with toys and treats by someone other than the owner), and recalls to voice and whistle.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I take issue with the statement that puppy classes are a waste of time. _Especially _if you haven't owned a dog in a while, or not at all.
> "Basic commands" _are_ taught in my Puppy Kindergarten class, (for ages 7-20 weeks) as well as basic grooming, health care, and appropriately disciplining a puppy. It is being done within an age appropriate group, and the puppies have an open "recess" afterwards, which is immensely beneficial as regards socialization, and would not be able to be done as safely if small puppies were with large adult dogs - particularly adult dogs who have not had prior training or exposure to other dogs - such as is commonly seen in Basic Obedience classes. When my class is completed, puppies walk nicely on a loose lead, do automatic sits, sits, sit/stays, down/down stays (*even even when be called or tempted with toys and treats by someone other than the owner), and recalls to voice and whistle.


I agree completely. I'm certainly skilled enough to train Ajax, my newest addition, on my own, but capturing that key developmental window is important. He gets well-supervised socialization with several unfamiliar breeds, practice paying attention in a distracting environment, an extra fun training session, and a bonding opportunity with me. It's totally worth it.

We happen to have a particularly great class to go to. There's one head trainer, but another one often comes too, and there are always two interns walking around to boot. It's awesome for Ajax to get reinforced for commands and good greeting behavior by "strangers."


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have had people come my PK classes with their 4th and 5th dogs. Some spread years apart, others who have gotten another puppy within 9-12 months of the one they just completed the class with. Most certainly they could have done all the exercises at home, and I do have handouts every night for folks to take with them. So they easily could train the commands at home. But, as Tippykayak said, the social situation cannot be easily duplicated, and a puppy learning to work through the distractions of other pups and people makes "real life" a snap. And the fun... it's WAY more fun than doing it at home alone.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

We did both beginner and intermediate at Petsmart (just graduated last Wednesday from intermediate!). I agree that it all depends on the trainer AND how much "homework" you do. We were fortunate enough to have an awesome trainer for both series of classes. She could get our (at times) unruly puppies to do exactly what she wanted them to do. She would usually use the most hyper puppy at the time to demonstrate a new command.

She was in her late 20's and owns three rescue dogs of her own. She trains at two Petsmart chains and does some private training on the side.

I think the problem with the very fist class in the beginner series at all Petsmart stores is that it is ALL lecture. You don't even need your dog with you. I'm not sure why we brought them. After that it's all hands on.

Between the beginner and intermedaite I reinforced a lot of what I had already begun teaching and learned a few new things. It's great for socialization.

Next step for us is puppy agility. I'm looking into it now and have found someone in my area that has an excellent reputation training agility in Border Collies and Goldens. Can't wait!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I take issue with the statement that puppy classes are a waste of time. _Especially _if you haven't owned a dog in a while, or not at all.
> "Basic commands" _are_ taught in my Puppy Kindergarten class, (for ages 7-20 weeks) as well as basic grooming, health care, and appropriately disciplining a puppy. It is being done within an age appropriate group, and the puppies have an open "recess" afterwards, which is immensely beneficial as regards socialization, and would not be able to be done as safely if small puppies were with large adult dogs - particularly adult dogs who have not had prior training or exposure to other dogs - such as is commonly seen in Basic Obedience classes. When my class is completed, puppies walk nicely on a loose lead, do automatic sits, sits, sit/stays, down/down stays (*even even when be called or tempted with toys and treats by someone other than the owner), and recalls to voice and whistle.


I agree. It's amazing how beneficial a puppy kindergarten class is. Confidence, socialization, and basic knowledge for inexperienced dog owners are all good things that come from a class like this.

We do a grooming/health class, a nutrition class, a basic obedience class, a puppy agility (very small basic things that helps teach confidence), etc. We have a puppy playtime before class starts that helps with the socialization.

One thing we do is after EVERY class is we have everyone get into a circle on the floor and play "pass the puppy". This is a great exercise that allows puppies to get kind of used to different people handling them..men, women, children, white, black, etc.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> I take issue with the statement that puppy classes are a waste of time. _Especially _if you haven't owned a dog in a while, or not at all.
> "Basic commands" _are_ taught in my Puppy Kindergarten class, (for ages 7-20 weeks) as well as basic grooming, health care, and appropriately disciplining a puppy.


I agree, the socialization is so important. Darby went through puppy kindergarten twice just for the interaction with other puppies. It also helped him to play with other people and not just sit in Mommy's lap. WE got a ton of knowledge from this class. I should state it was not at Petsmart but a local training school/kennel.

Kirby took the puppy class too and the basic ob class twice just to reinforce. I tend to be lax with the training when we are not in a class and I really enjoy it. She is taking Rally classes now and Darby is learning social skills and how to listen with distractions at Petsmart. Not in a class, he shops with me once a week.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

pburchins said:


> His comment about puppy classes was that if you have not owned a dog in awhile or was new to it then a puppy class was a waste of time. You can start doing the normal dog training at 16 weeks and that is all you need for basic commands and such.


That sounds like a really uneducated comment to me. Puppies are learning sponges from about 7 wks on, and the key socialization window starts to close at around 12 weeks. Puppy classes are about getting a pup safely out into the world during the critical socialization period and about establishing good habits as early as possible. I personally would never dream of waiting until 16 weeks to start training. If I couldn't get into a decent class until then, I'd be taking my pup out into the world (think busy, urban places, not parks) and socializing myself, while working on attention to me, sit and coming when called.

I'm so adament about early training that I won't consider a breeder that won't let me bring a pup home by 8 weeks. I get so much done during weeks 8-12. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I recommend that before committing to ANY trainer, audit a couple of his or her classes, and check references.


That right there boys and girls is the correct answer!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I'm so adament about early training that I won't consider a breeder that won't let me bring a pup home by 8 weeks. I get so much done during weeks 8-12.


That was my big worry with bringing Ajax home at 17 weeks. I had to trust that the breeder laid all the groundwork of pre-training and socialization in those weeks that I missed. She's a gifted and conscientious trainer, but we still kicked into overdrive the day we got him home to create positive experiences with all kinds of people and situations. It's not that you _can't_ get it done after 12 weeks, but it takes a whole lot more repetition of positive experiences to influence the dog's outlook on life, so it makes no sense not to take full advantage of that formational period.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

_His comment about puppy classes was that if you have not owned a dog in awhile or was new to it then a puppy class was a waste of time. You can start doing the normal dog training at 16 weeks and that is all you need for basic commands and such.

_I wanted to clarify the remark the trainer said to me. He felt that the puppy classes were more about the owner than the dog. He was in favor of doing training at home with the basic commands. He remarked that if you were experienced that this was something that you could do on your own. He never said not to take your dog out and socialize. In fact, he was in favor of it. 

I guess what he was trying to say that if you had experience that it was a waste of money. I should not have said waste of time. But the reality is this.....If you go to a group class the owners are the ones getting the instruction and then they take what they have learned and work with the dog on that lesson for the next week. Then you come back and show everyone what your dog learned and then you get a new lesson for the next week. This forces the owners to work with their dog so they are not embarrassed at the next weeks lesson. Pier pressure works wonder !


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I must have lucked out. I took Zeus there for years. Yes, I said years. We got to the point where he, along with the rest of the class, were doing weaves, tunnels, jumping through tires, teeters and all kinds of stuff. It was great! As I said I probably lucked out. Great people and dogs


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

pburchins said:


> I guess what he was trying to say that if you had experience that it was a waste of money. I should not have said waste of time.


I definitely see this point, but I still respectfully disagree. I'm a fairly experienced dog trainer, and I still paid $140 for puppy classes with Ajax because I thought the whole experience was worth the cash, even if not one word of new information is passed to me by the trainers. And, frankly, there's always something you can learn from watching a good trainer handle your puppy and handle other puppies, particularly if they exhibit challenging or odd behavior.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

pburchins said:


> _His comment about puppy classes was that if you have not owned a dog in awhile or was new to it then a puppy class was a waste of time. You can start doing the normal dog training at 16 weeks and that is all you need for basic commands and such._
> 
> I wanted to clarify the remark the trainer said to me. He felt that the puppy classes were more about the owner than the dog. He was in favor of doing training at home with the basic commands. He remarked that if you were experienced that this was something that you could do on your own. He never said not to take your dog out and socialize. In fact, he was in favor of it.
> 
> I guess what he was trying to say that if you had experience that it was a waste of money. I should not have said waste of time. But the reality is this.....If you go to a group class the owners are the ones getting the instruction and then they take what they have learned and work with the dog on that lesson for the next week. Then you come back and show everyone what your dog learned and then you get a new lesson for the next week. This forces the owners to work with their dog so they are not embarrassed at the next weeks lesson. Pier pressure works wonder !


 
I still take issue with the revised statement. Nothing is a waste of money if someone is getting something out of it. And while you certainly can teach basic commands at home, a group situation provides lots of input, and another owner may be experiencing something that you have not - yet - and you will learn how to deal with it and be prepared if it happens to you with your dog. And frankly, even those who have had multiple dogs in our classes have benefitted from having a trainer observe how they are working with their newest one.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> I still take issue with the revised statement. Nothing is a waste of money if someone is getting something out of it. And while you certainly can teach basic commands at home, a group situation provides lots of input, and another owner may be experiencing something that you have not - yet - and you will learn how to deal with it and be prepared if it happens to you with your dog. And frankly, even those who have had multiple dogs in our classes have benefitted from having a trainer observe how they are working with their newest one.


I guess that is what happens when two professionals disagree. Everyone has there own way. I did not realize you were a professional trainer and I certainly did not mean to step on your toes if this is how you do your techniques. All I was doing was relaying the information that I was provided by my trainer and his methods. I would prefer a trainer that specializes in a golden and owns a golden than a generic situation that Petsmart puts forth. I believe that you should train a golden differently than say a husky or pitbull.

In my original post, I stated that I agree wholeheartedly with training a dog and the two great dogs that I have owned were trained in a structured environment. Because someone has a different technique does not mean they are "uneducated" just different. I watched a class in progress at Petsmart and my 9 week old pup had already passed what they wanted to achieve in at the end of a puppy class. I found it interesting that one poster who has actual petsmart puppy class experience stated that they did not really need the dog there to go through the class.


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Our Petsmart's trainers are cashiers that have "graduated" and been "certified" through an in-store program. None have ever competed or have resume's or references that show any training experience whatsoever. One is a 19 year old who has never, nor does she now, own a dog.
> I watched 20 straight minutes of a PetSmart Beginner Class. The clients sat on low stools in what amounts to a large playpen, with their dogs, while the "trainer" constantly fed her own dog thousands of treats while making it sit. Over and over again. Little explanation of what she was doing. I saw absolutely no other command, no opportunity for the clients to ask questions, and no hands on working with the attending puppies. It really made no sense to me.


 
This was exactly my experience!!! Inexperienced "instructor" who, when she showed up to class (mostly late), just lectured and fed the dog!!! I complained to the store manager after the "instructor" changed the time of her class to coincide better with her college classes and got my money back.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

pburchins said:


> I found it interesting that one poster who has actual petsmart puppy class experience stated that they did not really need the dog there to go through the class.


That was me and what I said was you didn't really need to have your puppy there for the *first* class of the beginner training as it was all lecture/laying down the plan. I never said that you don't need your dog there for the remaining 7 classes of the series. Of course you do.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

GRZ said:


> That was me and what I said was you didn't really need to have your puppy there for the *first* class of the beginner training as it was all lecture/laying down the plan. I never said that you don't need your dog there for the remaining 7 classes of the series. Of course you do.


Sorry for the misquote....LOL...I was wondering how you teach a puppy class without puppies. :doh:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

pburchins said:


> I guess that is what happens when two professionals disagree. Everyone has there own way. I did not realize you were a professional trainer and I certainly did not mean to step on your toes if this is how you do your techniques. All I was doing was relaying the information that I was provided by my trainer and his methods. I would prefer a trainer that specializes in a golden and owns a golden than a generic situation that Petsmart puts forth. I believe that you should train a golden differently than say a husky or pitbull.
> 
> In my original post, I stated that I agree wholeheartedly with training a dog and the two great dogs that I have owned were trained in a structured environment. Because someone has a different technique does not mean they are "uneducated" just different. I watched a class in progress at Petsmart and my 9 week old pup had already passed what they wanted to achieve in at the end of a puppy class. I found it interesting that one poster who has actual petsmart puppy class experience stated that they did not really need the dog there to go through the class.


 
No problem. My toes aren't stepped on. And I didn't say that your trainer was uneducated. I simply disagree with his statement. As I said, I do agreed that an experienced individual can train basics at home. But I strongly feel that their dog is missing out on the many benefits of a class situation. I have several other trainers who bring their own dogs to my classes, and vice versa. THere is always something to be learned. And while I myself "specialize" in Goldens, as it is my primary breed as a breeder/owner/handler, I also train and handle all breeds, and absolutely believe that while you may approach training one breed somewhat differently than another, I also believe that a good trainer will approach training ALL dogs as individuals - including all Goldens. I know that I have learned a lot over the years during my experiences with many breeds, and have been able to utilize the information between breeds. I have never wanted to limit myself, nor my dogs.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

This is an ineresting discussion. My trainer has 7 goldens, he had shepards but after his first golden he changed professions, built his kennel and became a dog trainer. His knowledge of different breeds, their temperments, natures and quirks is wonderful. He admits that goldens are close to his heart but he just loves dogs and remembers their names before the humans.

He feels that you should keep your dog in a class for two years, no matter who, just go. His reason - you are more likely to not keep up with the training if you are not actively in a class. He does this with his dogs, he will pay for classes with other trainers just to keep working. Kirby is taking Rally classes and loves it. We have a blast although it is unlikely we will ever compete. Maybe we will take agility too.

Darby gets very stressed in a class, so I have pulled him out and we are working on his socialization skills, he needs to learn how to handle distractions. We are making progress - slowing. I still hope he can be a therapy dog one day, he is so sensitive.

v


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> As I said, I do agreed that an experienced individual can train basics at home. But I strongly feel that their dog is missing out on the many benefits of a class situation.


I agree.

Or even the complete novice who goes the length to educate herself about basic training. Ziggy was already doing everything that was being taught in the beginner classes at Petsmart. I read everything I could (including the excellent advice given on this forum) long before he was even eligible for class with his shots. The classes were excellent for doing those same basic things with distractions (the store atmosphere and other puppies and people). Also good for making friends and working on his socialability. These are things you just can't replicate alone at home.

I'll never be sorry that I did training at Petsmart.


----------

